# blue crabs



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

Lots of blue crabs yesterday afternoon around the south side of the sand island, some keepers, lots of 4 and 5" sized. I guess they're in jubilee. Just if anyone was interested...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Where is that sand Island? Are you talking about the dredge Island at Mcrea?*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Most are females and are getting ready to release their eggs.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

We been seeing alo of females in the traps with eggs. One was on the back of the boat on the swim platform


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

ok TURTLE, admirals island? dredge spoils? island just south of sherman cove. I caught a lot of them on accident in my cast net throwing on bull minnows, it was about 1/2 females w eggs


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks, they just are not as plentiful in the back yard this year for some reason and I have a morale issue with buying them.*


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just to make sure I am correct. Females are ok as long as they don't have a egg mass, correct? Every one of the ones I picked up today was female, but only about 10% or less had an egg mass. Am I ok in taking those? Sorry for being a bone head but want to make extra sure. Thanks!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Legally speaking yes you can take the females without eggs however i think most would agree that it's best to only take males, leaving the females to increase the population.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *Where is that sand Island? Are you talking about the dredge Island at Mcrea?*


I think he meant sand Island off of Dauphin Island Alabama...could that be? that one is called sand island, but probably so are 1 million other ones in the GOM.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol, guess no crabs for me. I must have walked 1/2 a mile and picked up 2 dozen crabs. They were ALL female!! Any way to target males? I was looking right at the shoreline and out about 5:30pm. I was thinking maybe earlier in the day or farther out? Maybe in the sound instead the gulf side?


----------

